# Internal Memory



## xcodybx (Aug 22, 2011)

Well, the title says it all. I'm unable to flash roms on SS3 because of my internal memory being too low. When I go in and look at my internal memory, I don't really see anything big that would be putting a burden on memory. Any suggestions or ideas as to what I could delete to free up some space? Everything that matters to me on my phone (pics, music, etc) is on my external sd card.


----------



## B.E.McAllister (Jun 7, 2011)

How many apps do you have on your stock

Sent from my DROID using Tapatalk


----------



## LDubs (Nov 8, 2011)

I just went through this too. Did backups in tibu, wiped rom slots, uninstall safestrap and erased internal storage in settings, storage. Got my full 8 gb back and about to reinstall ss and see what happens.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------

